# New solenoid in Classic and still no water



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm struggling at the edge of my technical competence and would be grateful for advice... no water is coming out of the grouphead of my Classic (pre-Philips) although it is from the steam wand. Based on other posts and on the Wiki 'how to check if the solenoid is blocked', because I couldn't hear an internal click, I assumed that I need a new solenoid, which I got (very rapidly sent by Mark/gaggiamanualservice). I have just replaced the solenoid, checked all the wires are where they should be, built up my hopes, switched on - and still no water (and no internal click that I could hear). Any ideas, please?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

What I needed to do was to post the above, have a think, go back to the wiring, switch the wires that go on to the solenoid (the orientation of the new solenoid is different from the one I took off - and water now comes through the grouphead... so I'm trusting that it's now resolved. It coincided with the sun coming out.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice one, glad it's sorted.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you - and just pulled a shot for the first time in a week. One of the difficulties that I have is approaching these kinds of things with a low tech self-image - I don't really believe that I'll be able to sort out a technical/mechanical difficulty. Forum members and advice has been a great help so far - and in particular over identifying a dead solenoid and what to do about it. (If you happen to know why our freezer might have suddenly started losing temperature.....)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Thank you - and just pulled a shot for the first time in a week. One of the difficulties that I have is approaching these kinds of things with a low tech self-image - I don't really believe that I'll be able to sort out a technical/mechanical difficulty. Forum members and advice has been a great help so far - and in particular over identifying a dead solenoid and what to do about it. (If you happen to know why our freezer might have suddenly started losing temperature.....)


Could be gas loss or stat playing up, how old is it? usually cheaper/ better to buy a new one.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Could be gas loss or stat playing up, how old is it? usually cheaper/ better to buy a new one.


Ah thanks for this (the forum knows no bounds). It's about six/seven years old. It started gaining temperature and so went from its usual -18 to -9. Turned it off at the socket and after a short while turned it back on and the temperature started returning to normal. Currently away but will be back home tonight and see what it's up to then. We've just had one part replaced - it was sending the temperature right up and tripping the electric so it might be more of the same.


----------

